# Hearts of Iron 3 keeps crashing.



## F1FighterPilot (Jan 18, 2015)

Bought hearts of iron 3 plus all the expansions. Keeps crashing after a few years (game time) of play.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is this a standalone game or downloaded via Steam?

Does it always crash at the exact same point?


----------



## F1FighterPilot (Jan 18, 2015)

Downloaded via Steam. Never at the exact same point. Seems to be about 10-20 minutes in. When it closes it says "hoi_tfh.exe" (or something to that effect)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this here:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------

